# HSS i40 and YN 560 IV... a6000 PROBLEM



## Raven18 (Jun 17, 2015)

Was working fine before, was able to use the HSS on the i40 to fire the 560iv no problem.
I did the V2.0 firmware update and now it seems to be caputs and wont sync past 1/160!!!

I have it set to manual on the i40, have HSS engaged. It will flash fine on the camera and be timed with the shutter. at 1/160 flashing the 560iv on S1, it fires and is caught in the image but at 1/200 it no longer captures it...maybe I am just making a huge mistake. Any insight?


----------



## Raven18 (Jun 17, 2015)

well... I think I solved what was going on. The 560iv have to be at full power, and I went back and checked the metadata of photos I used flash on, and that seems to be the case.
Dunce moment I guess.


----------

